# Is chlorine harmful?



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Does chlorine harm rats?
I have a pool, and Delilah loves to swim...
I want to take her into the pool with me one day, but I don't 
know if that would be a bad idea or not...


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I wouldn't imagine it would be any more harmful than it is to humans - or dogs that swim in pools. However I wouldn't encourage a lot of swimming in it (in case of swallowing any water) and also to wash her thoroughly afterwards to rinse off any excess


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I would be leary about it. How strong is the chlorine? I know that junk makes my skin burn and itch.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree with Ration1802. Just rinse her off afterward so she doesn't groom a lot of chlorine water out of her fur, and she should be fine.


----------



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

I wouldn't do it.
Wet fur and outside breeze sounds like a bad combo for a small animal - it could lose body heat very quickly and get sick.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Ok, thanks guys. ^-^ If I do, I will be sure to bathe her afterwards.
Funkyres: I assure you, in Texas that's not an issue. xD It's hot here in the summer, and humid.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

SweetLittleDelilah said:


> Ok, thanks guys. ^-^ If I do, I will be sure to bathe her afterwards.
> Funkyres: I assure you, in Texas that's not an issue. xD It's hot here in the summer, and humid.


I would keep swim times short, in that case. Sunburn is still an issue.

Funkyres, rats swim in ponds and other bodies of water in the wild all the time. In fact, Any Rat Rescue in Arizona recently had a case where domestic rats were released into a local park and were found swimming in a duck pond.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

JulesMichy said:


> Funkyres, rats swim in ponds and other bodies of water in the wild all the time. In fact, Any Rat Rescue in Arizona recently had a case where domestic rats were released into a local park and were found swimming in a duck pond.


Did they remember their swim-bands? :lol:

There are water rats all over the place here (UK) and they seem to deal with our relatively chilly winters just fine. I can't imagine the heat in Texas causing much problem when it comes to post-swim chills.

But yes, sunburn is a bit of a pain. I always make sure to use some baby-sunblock on exposed skin like ears (or all over in the case of nakies) and then wipe it off when I'm done. Make sure they don't groom it off though


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Sunburn? eek. I didn't even consider that. =/
I didn't even know they made sunblock for babies. 8O 
I think they make some for animals, though....if I find some made for animals, would that be alright to use?


----------



## Is-me (May 24, 2008)

Hmmm, why dont you let them swim in the bath instead?? That way there is no real harm


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

You could always get them one of those plastic kiddie pools and then the chlorine for sure wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Omg, those plastic kiddie pools is a good idea! I'm even going to look into that. I'm sure the rats would LOVE that on a hot summer day in Cali.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*jumps up and down* Now I HAVE to get a kiddie pool! I ALMOST have my husband convinced to get one for Rebbecca (heck rainy season is on the way, so the pool should be half-full just from that! lol!), but he's leary since we're so near the beach and can go there if we want... :roll: It's west-coast FL after all....

BUT NOW I CAN PUT RATS IN IT!!!! heck I can put them in it while in OUR LIVING ROOM!!!! :mrgreen:

*cough* ON topic, I'd just be careful outside. I KNOW many people don't use harnesses, but... If your rat will tollerate one, I'd for SURE use a harness on your rat outside - even in the pool, if you get a small one and have a nylon leash that will float, it shouldn't hinder your rat and will keep it from running off without you... Just a thought!


----------



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

JulesMichy said:


> SweetLittleDelilah said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, thanks guys. ^-^ If I do, I will be sure to bathe her afterwards.
> ...


And how long is the lifespan of a rat in the wild?
With the undomesticated version of our rat, I believe it is typically less than a year. Even shorter for the domestic variety when released.

Behavior in the wild is not a good indicator for determining whether it is safe activity for a long healthy domestic life.

Rats in the wild eat all kinds of things that could make them sick - do they not?

Texas, however, is a good point - humidity reduces evaporation which is what contributes to chill when wet with wind.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

FunkyRes said:


> JulesMichy said:
> 
> 
> > SweetLittleDelilah said:
> ...


Their lifespans are less because of predators, disease, starvation, any number of factors. Whether or not they go swimming isn't one of them. A rat's coat in the wild is no thicker or more waterproof than a domestic rat's. Unless you're throwing a hairless into a pool, there is no danger.


----------



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

Any number of factors probably includes pneumonia, which they are more likely to catch if their body temperature drops too low. They probably also swim when they choose to, rather than when we feel like taking them into an outdoor pool.

I do a lot of field herping and I've seen rats in creeks - but when they leave the water, it generally is directly into a burrow that they've made (or stolen) on the edge of the stream.

Survival of the Fittest also very well may eliminate the rats that have weaker immune system fairly quickly - opposed to captive husbandry where survival of the fittest plays a smaller role in our selective breeding process.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think you are looking into this too far. For the sake of an occasional swim in a pool in nice weather, I personally think it's worth the risk if the appropriate precautions are taken.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

I completely agree with Ration.^^^


----------



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

Perhaps I am over thinking this.

I did however find a very interesting article -

http://www.journals.elsevierhealth.com/periodicals/bradev/article/PIIS0387760405000975/abstract



> After confirming their pregnancy, the pregnant rats were divided into two groups: the control group and the swimming group.
> ...
> Pregnant rats in the swimming group were forced to swim for 10min once a day until delivery.
> ...
> The present results have clearly shown that maternal swimming by rats during pregnancy enhances the memory of the rats' offspring by increasing neurogenesis. Our present study provides the evidence that maternal exercise during the gestational period may enhance the brain functions of the mothers' offspring.


I'm not sure that it was swimming specifically that resulted in the better brain function of the young, could have (likely IMHO) just been the exercise.

So - for those of you who breed, make sure momma gets plenty of exercise during gestation!


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

FunkyRes said:


> Any number of factors probably includes pneumonia, which they are more likely to catch if their body temperature drops too low. They probably also swim when they choose to, rather than when we feel like taking them into an outdoor pool.


If the rat is truly not enjoying him/herself I cannot see an owner continually tossing them back in and forcing them to swim.



> Perhaps I am over thinking this.


Very much so. What was a good idea for some exercise and enrichment has turned into an overly complicated debate that seriously need not have happened.


----------



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

JulesMichy said:


> Very much so. What was a good idea for some exercise and enrichment has turned into an overly complicated debate that seriously need not have happened.


I don't think it was an overly complicated debate, nor do I think that it is a good idea to discourage people from expressing opinions.

I do think that it is important to think about the possible health consequences of what we do with our pets, and remember that good husbandry is about their needs - not us.

Perhaps it is perfectly fine - especially as the OP is in Texas where it is humid. Discussion of it though is not without merit. Discussion is almost never without merit.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Umm.... -_- 
ANYWAYS...xD

The kiddie pool is a really good idea, I may look into that. But I also want her to swim with me sometimes. Of course it wouldn't be for more than a few minutes, and only if she wanted to.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

FunkyRes said:


> I do think that it is important to think about the possible health consequences of what we do with our pets, and remember that good husbandry is about their needs - not us.


As do I. But we're not talking about someone who wanted to paint their rat's toenails pink here. We're talking about someone who asked if it would be safe to let their rat exhibit a behavior seen by not only rats in the wild, but also domestic rats that have access to a body of water (see my comment about ARR).

Of course some of our husbandry for domestic animals is based around natural behaviors of their wild ancestors. Why do you think we keep rats in colonies? Give them dark, enclosed spaces to hide in?

You jumped in with faulty reasoning and made a mountain out of a molehill. Stop looking for a fight where none exists.


----------



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

I don't have an issue with a rat swimming. If you read my post, you'll note my concern was the rat getting too cold due to wet fur and a breeze.

I didn't come here looking for a fight. I came here to express an opinion of caution.

Swimming with a rat in a family pool sounds to me like it more for the benefit of the owner than the rat. Sure - rats are known to swim great distances, when they do it is generally out of necessity rather than choice - such as migration (not enough food), hunting (frogs, fish, snakes, etc), and evading predators.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

FunkyRes said:


> Swimming with a rat in a family pool sounds to me like it more for the benefit of the owner than the rat. Sure - rats are known to swim great distances, when they do it is generally out of necessity rather than choice - such as migration (not enough food), hunting (frogs, fish, snakes, etc), and evading predators.


*headdesk* No, they swim short distances in small, calm bodies of water such as ponds to cool off in hot weather because they can't sweat. This is not a difficult concept. Rats swim, if it's the middle of the summer and 80+ degrees outside and they're dried off afterwards, they _will not_ come down with pneumonia. Your reaction was completely over the top and uncalled for.


----------



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

Dried off afterwards - would that not require that the person be out of the body of water to do that, and would that also not require easy access to leave the water?

btw - rats in the wild are primarily nocturnal. They don't venture around that much during the middle of the day, and on 80F days they tend to be underground where it is cooler.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

FunkyRes said:


> Dried off afterwards - would that not require that the person be out of the body of water to do that, and would that also not require easy access to leave the water?
> 
> btw - rats in the wild are primarily nocturnal. They don't venture around that much during the middle of the day, and on 80F days they tend to be underground where it is cooler.



UGH. Would you people STOP arguing!!! :evil: 

Do you seriously think I wouldn't get out of the pool and go into the house to make sure my rat got dried off properly? It's not like it's that difficult to step out of the pool, grab a towel, and go inside for a few minutes.



> Swimming with a rat in a family pool sounds to me like it more for the benefit of the owner than the rat.


Oh, yes. That's it. :roll: 
My rat happens to love swimming(she does it during bathtime) and I thought it'd be fun to let her swim with me, in a bigger area.

Now, cease your fighting, this is ridiculous. I started this thread for an answer to my question, not to start a fight. >>;


----------



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

And I gave my opinion, which is what internet discussion boards are for.
I'm sorry some people did not like it.

I chose to concede the point early on - and stated that maybe I was overthinking it.
It was after that post that someone else *chose* to continue it.

Peace,

Michael


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Opinions are good. I like them. xD Haha.
But when it turns into an argument, that kinda annoys me.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Yay! Rats can swim.

.....


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

things seem to have worked themselves out. if an argument starts up again this topic will be locked


sweetD--if you do decide to take her swimming please bring a camera or video camera so we can share in the cuteness!


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

JulesMichy said:


> But we're not talking about someone who wanted to paint their rat's toenails pink here.


We shouldn't paint our rats toenails?? Darn!
>> calls to the boys cage: "Vincent, looks like you're off the hook....." :wink:


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

twitch said:


> things seem to have worked themselves out. if an argument starts up again this topic will be locked
> 
> 
> sweetD--if you do decide to take her swimming please bring a camera or video camera so we can share in the cuteness!


Haha ok, I'll do that!!  I'll probably take my video cam and post the vid on youtube so you all can see. ^-^


----------

